# NOW OPEN! IronMag Research Chems



## heavyiron (Jun 30, 2014)

*IronMag Research Chems*
ironmagresearch.com


----------



## jcsl (Jun 30, 2014)

YES! this is epic, im sick of getting bunk research gear and ironmag labs has given me nothing but quality stuff!


----------



## mac10chap (Jun 30, 2014)

Ready for this to start selling.


----------



## lil-j (Jun 30, 2014)

This is awesome news!


----------



## Mansir39 (Jun 30, 2014)

just in time.. ready to place an order


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 30, 2014)

clen is like WHOA


----------



## jshel12 (Jun 30, 2014)

About time, great to hear!


----------



## independent (Jun 30, 2014)

I have a feeling were gonna have a quality chem supplier since it has the Ironmag name on it.


----------



## psychowhite (Jun 30, 2014)

Ironmag going to put all other peptide/RC sponsors on here out of business lol

www.levram.us


----------



## mattsilf (Jun 30, 2014)

Really looking forward to this


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm in for an order


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 30, 2014)

Ready, willing and able. Heavy, are you going to be carrying tada?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 30, 2014)

great and congratulation.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 30, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> clen is like WHOA



Hell yes!


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 30, 2014)

In for some awesome peps!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gracieboy (Jun 30, 2014)

Perfect!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 30, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Ready, willing and able. Heavy, are you going to be carrying tada?


Yes sir


----------



## Dannie (Jul 1, 2014)

I volunteer my hamsters for testing. Got 3 very sick hamsters with high estrogen and muscle wasting diseases.

Edit.
I hate to admit it but 1 suffers from erectile dysfunction as well.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 1, 2014)

New Label Design


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 1, 2014)

nice


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 1, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> New Label Design



Significantly more handsome label. I dig it!


----------



## Sherk (Jul 1, 2014)

Looks good heavy. Can't wait for these to drop. I'll be swooping up on a couple things.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## psychowhite (Jul 1, 2014)

Prince said:


>


How much longer????

www.levram.us


----------



## Grozny (Jul 2, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> New Label Design



looks great bro


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 11, 2014)

_*Exemestane*_






_*Hand stamped expiration date

*_


----------



## independent (Jul 11, 2014)

I was wondering about exemestane. Another solid addition to the line up.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 21, 2014)

Its a great AI for sure!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 21, 2014)

Never used it.  Always went with anastrazole.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 21, 2014)

Paypal purchasing has been activated.

Buy now!


----------



## independent (Jul 22, 2014)

Just wanted to point out that the prices might be a little higher than the competitors but your getting a tested product and its a 60ml bottle.


----------



## BigBoiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Any plans on Letro? I swear I saw it before.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 22, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Just wanted to point out that the prices might be a little higher than the competitors but your getting a tested product and its a 60ml bottle.




Discount Code *heavyiron15* for 15% off your order!


*IronMag Research Now Open!*​


----------



## ebfitness (Jul 22, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Paypal purchasing has been activated.
> 
> Buy now!


Right on!


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 23, 2014)

Btw, the Tadalifil and Exemestane are top quality. 

The Tadalifil is ridiculously strong and pure.


----------



## ngbr05 (Jul 23, 2014)

Just ordered me some of that cialis...let's see how it goes


----------



## parrish02 (Jul 23, 2014)

Heavy - your website does not work on a Mac or iPad. The shopping cart will not show up on either of mine.

Good thing I also run a PC so I can order!


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 23, 2014)

parrish02 said:


> Heavy - your website does not work on a Mac or iPad. The shopping cart will not show up on either of mine.
> 
> Good thing I also run a PC so I can order!



Try tapping the blue lines (this is the menu button) near the logo please.


----------



## parrish02 (Jul 23, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Try tapping the blue lines (this is the menu button) near the logo please.



On a Mac:

At the top of the page, there is the menu bar with "home" "contact us" etc. (FB and Twitter logo at right)

The "bar" with the small product names in it (as well as the cart) under your logo does not highlight on my Mac

If you add an item to the cart, the cart DOES NOT appear in the left side of the menu bar like it does on my PC.

I've got three of my own websites so I'm pretty savvy when it comes to knowing if they work across operating systems. Yours has an issue, at least with Safari 7.0.05

It works great on my PC!


----------



## bdeljoose (Jul 23, 2014)

I try to add stuff to my cart and no cart appears.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 23, 2014)

bdeljoose said:


> I try to add stuff to my cart and no cart appears.


What device are you using?

Thanks


----------



## SheriV (Jul 23, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Ready, willing and able. Heavy, are you going to be carrying tada?




I have an interesting tada log over on asf  

pics included


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 24, 2014)

some of these chems I never used before, I was wondering if its not too much trouble to post info on use. like normal dosage and length for and if you can use between cycles or in addition too cycles. I tried looking it up but Wikipedia doesn't explain it in terms of BB use


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 24, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> some of these chems I never used before, I was wondering if its not too much trouble to post info on use. like normal dosage and length for and if you can use between cycles or in addition too cycles. I tried looking it up but Wikipedia doesn't explain it in terms of BB use


A ton of info has been posted on all these chems at IMF. Is there something in particular you need to know?


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Jul 24, 2014)

Awesome! Can't wait to try your products!


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 24, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> A ton of info has been posted on all these chems at IMF. Is there something in particular you need to know?


your right, I mainly had a question on doses for clen and t3. since they are in liquid that always gets confusing how many mcgs are in the dose using those droppers


----------



## SheriV (Jul 25, 2014)

well..the t3 is 100mcg/ml
the measuring device on ironmag research is one ml

it can easily be broken down into tenths for 10mcg..then between tenths for 5mcg...

starting dose for t3 is usually 25mcg, then titrate up..then titrate back down
its been shown to not be totally necessary but I think its prudent to assess for sides in your lab animal and err on the side of caution..titrating down the theory goes you'll thyroid will recover better. I believe this has been disproved numerous times however and the recovery time is what it is for your thyroid.


the clen..same thing/different math ..200mcg/ml
1/10 on the syringe would be 20mcg etc etc


for both of these you'd want to look at other guinea pigs before experimenting on your own guinea pig for dosing schedules, sides, half times etc


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Jul 26, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> New Label Design


How re thse products adminerstered,undr the tongue or canthey stll be injected IM?


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Jul 26, 2014)

OK now I see,we need a couple of lab rats to test on,does this solution go under there tongue,as in dropper?


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Jul 26, 2014)

What is IMF and how do I find it. thanks  Pete


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Jul 26, 2014)

Def trying some of this stuff asap!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 26, 2014)

the dick sterons and clen are very strong...I like the bigger vials...durr


----------



## independent (Jul 26, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> the dick sterons and clen are very strong...I like the bigger vials...durr



Dick sterons ftw.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 26, 2014)

indeed..the dick sterons were good

my dick approves


----------



## dave 236 (Jul 26, 2014)

SheriV said:


> indeed..the dick sterons were good
> 
> my dick approves


That is endorsement enough for me.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 27, 2014)

SheriV said:


> well..the t3 is 100mcg/ml
> the measuring device on ironmag research is one ml
> 
> it can easily be broken down into tenths for 10mcg..then between tenths for 5mcg...
> ...


didnt see that they have the measuring syringe. I only say the dropper on top of the bottles.. thanks for the info


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Jul 27, 2014)

Is there any min. order,and how much for shipping? Are any of these products other than the t-3 and clen for pct?


----------



## SheriV (Jul 27, 2014)

go check out the site

all the info you seek is there


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 27, 2014)

mnmsnowbeast said:


> Is there any min. order,and how much for shipping? Are any of these products other than the t-3 and clen for pct?


No minimum orders. Shipping is $9.99


----------



## mr.buffman (Jul 27, 2014)

Has there been a test log on the Exemestane I been using HCP and I'm running out.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 28, 2014)

mr.buffman said:


> Has there been a test log on the Exemestane I been using HCP and I'm running out.


If you make a purchase I can e-mail you the mass spec report. 

Thanks


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Jul 28, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> New Label Design


If i buy 3 bottles tomorrow and save 15% that is awsome,how much to add for shipping stateside,like to maine!


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Jul 28, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Btw, the Tadalifil and Exemestane are top quality.
> 
> The Tadalifil is ridiculously strong and pure.


How does it differ from the exemestane?


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Jul 28, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> A ton of info has been posted on all these chems at IMF. Is there something in particular you need to know?


What does IMF stand for,i am new to alot of this new stuff.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Jul 28, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> No minimum orders. Shipping is $9.99


Awsome thanks Heavy,will be sending in my order tomorrow.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 28, 2014)

mnmsnowbeast said:


> What does IMF stand for,i am new to alot of this new stuff.


This website is Iron Magazine Forums - IMF


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Jul 28, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> This website is Iron Magazine Forums - IMF


Thanks heavy,is it easy to find,or should i do a search for it?


----------



## Mudge (Jul 30, 2014)

Awesome, hoping to see some T3, going to look!


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 31, 2014)

Mudge said:


> Awesome, hoping to see some T3, going to look!


*Click here---> T3*


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Jul 31, 2014)

SheriV said:


> go check out the site
> 
> all the info you seek is there


How do you find it,i have looked,what is it under for a title.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 6, 2014)

IMR research reviews have been pouring in. 100% positive!

Thanks for all the feed back guys!

VERY much appreciated!


----------



## mac10chap (Aug 6, 2014)

Tadalafil is extremely on point.  Very satisfied customer


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 7, 2014)

mac10chap said:


> Tadalafil is extremely on point.  Very satisfied customer


Thanks for the feed back brother!


----------



## WorldWeary (Mar 10, 2015)

Question guys, sorry if this is somewhere else but I tried searching many different topics. I'm an experienced gear user, new to peptides..just kind of started dabbling in them. I'm curious how these research chems compare to the real deal...say the clomid, T3, IGF1. Is it practically the same thing, just in another form? Also is it comparable to oral liver damage?

Thanks


----------



## WorldWeary (Mar 10, 2015)

So, still liver damage?
How things have changed in just a few years. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------

